# Steinhart quality



## iBlake

Hello. I am planning to buy their O1 Green but before I do so I would like to ask about the watch quality. Yes it is Swiss Made and has a nice movement and a great price but from checking several threads in the forums looks like people keep sending their watches back to Steinhart due to problems. Is this because you guys use the warranty for the smallest thing like adjusting your watch or so or it is more likely to get a damaged watch and send it back to them for repair?
Thanks.


----------



## sirlordcomic

Don't worry Steinhart isn't like Gerlach for example. I've had one watch out of 5, with an issue, which was serviced np

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## triumphrox

Hello and welcome to the forum. As with most aspects of life, people are more likely to complain than compliment, and Steinhart seems to not be immune to the phenomenon. You'll see some negative comments about communications, customer service, quality control... but no complaints from me. My experience has been very good.
Here's my take: I'd never even heard of Steinhart until a couple of years ago. I liked what I saw and bought an Ocean 1 GMT. The only issue I've had with the ETA 2893-2 is that the GMT hand does not exactly line up with the appropriate hour index when the minute hand reaches "12". It hits about 6 minutes early. My reading indicates this is a common problem with the 2893 GMT movement and is not Steinhart specific. (Having worn a GMT Master II for the last 20 years I'll admit I'm somewhat jaded.) The GMT hand can be adjusted by a competent watchmaker, I just haven't bothered with it. That said, overall Steinhart build quality is excellent, customer service and communications have been superb, and I wouldn't hesitate to buy another.


----------



## roadie

Hi Blake, welcome. I always recommend Steinhart in other forums on WUS as being "best bang for your buck". Sure, they get a few movement duds, and could do some things differently but that's their business and that's the way they operate. I keep coming back and so do many others. Yes, there are some complaints, but there will always be more complaints than compliments. Don't worry, place your order.


----------



## Mayhem421

Adding to Triumprox's thoughts. I just bought my first Steinhart and I have to say that it's been a great experience. I was disappointed to find it running about +45 per day. I emailed customer service and received a reply within 24 hours with instructions to ship it back, at no cost to me. I was disappointed to have to part with it in it's first month, but happy that they were so willing to try and correct the situation.

I think it's tough to find a better value out there for an ETA powered diver.


----------



## nemorior

I have a OT500 from them since a little over 5 months. The quality is excellent and the movement is running at less than +3s/d. I've looked around a lot since then, but have hardly seen anything offered at that range that has the same specs. 

Can't say anything about customer service, since I've haven't had a problem so far. Anyhow, I see Steinhart being recommended a lot throughout the forum as excellent quality for the price and also lots of people being happy with CS. So if you like the design I'd give it a try. 

I think they were on holidays until today (or maybe still are? There was a banner on their website giving the details), so they might have a bit of a bag log with orders from the last two-three weeks and your order might ship a bit later than usual.


----------



## nemorior

nemorior said:


> I think they were on holidays until today (or maybe still are? There was a banner on their website giving the details), so they might have a bit of a bag log with orders from the last two-three weeks and your order might ship a bit later than usual.


Obviously meant backlog, not bag log. Auto correct is giving me a hard time today and I can't modify my posts yet


----------



## Minorcollector

I don't own one yet, but I plan to once they clear out the backlog from being closed for two weeks. But I did do a lot of research and virtually every review was overwhelmingly positive. the only negative reviews were from people who simply object to them being homage watches.


----------



## Vlciudoli

Designs are great.
But quality is variable.
I have two. Both needed repair/new movements, within weeks of ownership....so not 'petty' issues.
My friend has one, and it stops occasionally, for no reason. His choice is to tolerate it. Shouldn't have to.


----------



## MrDagon007

Quality is decent for the price. They had bad luck with a batch of problematic Seikoprod movements but that was not their fault.
They get the movements in general directly from Eta. There can be an unfortunate specimen occasionally but I cannot imagine that eta would ship 2nd rate movements to Steinhart, the movement should statistically be similar to all other eta watches. I can imagine however unpleasant shocks during transport.
I do have the impression that complaints about imperfect details are petty considering the price, we should keep in mind that an O1 costs like 15 times less than a submariner.


----------



## bobsylvstr

I've had an ocean 1 for about 2 months. I love it, my first automatic. It gains maybe 3-4 seconds a day, which I'm told is pretty good. I like the way it looks, the bracelet is comfortable and very adjustable. My only possible complaint is that the lume doesn't last very long. I'm probably going to get the black dlc pretty soon.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

6 Steinhart here and no QC issues. No worries IMHO.


----------



## Riker

Yep, a bunch of Steinharts here over about 10yrs & no problems...


----------



## 5661nicholas

I think I have owned 6 or so. Well built, solid movements, quality bang for your buck timepieces. Have I had a QC issue or 2....yup....did Steinhart make it right immediately at their cost...yup. Have I had QC issues with higher price brands and had worse customer service......yup.

They stand behind their product, admit fault, and fix or replace on their dime. That's all I can ask for out of any manufacturer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caltex88

Minorcollector said:


> I don't own one yet, but I plan to once they clear out the backlog from being closed for two weeks. But I did do a lot of research and virtually every review was overwhelmingly positive. the only negative reviews were from people who simply object to them being homage watches.


They're fantastic watches, but the lugs are very flat and they're big watches to begin with.

Smaller wrists need not apply. I had to sell my Ocean 1, it just wore too large.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector

Caltex88 said:


> They're fantastic watches, but the lugs are very flat and they're big watches to begin with.
> 
> Smaller wrists need not apply. I had to sell my Ocean 1, it just wore too large.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm OK with that. My current favorite watches are 44mm.


----------



## bobsylvstr

Yankee express, please tell me about the 2 black watches on bracelets 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

bobsylvstr said:


> Yankee express, please tell me about the 2 black watches on bracelets


All 3 DLC are on the IMHO excellent OEM bracelet. 
1- The standard OceanBlack has the mercedes hands. 
2- The no-date is the HTF OVM-DLC which has been out of production for a few years. 
3- The one in the middle is a custom, modified OceanBlack with an OVM 60-minute bezel and Raffles sword hands added. Actually the minute hand is the standard Steinhart hand, as the Raffles hand was shorter.

The story is:
I missed out on the OVM-DLC initially, but kept doggedly pursuing one. 
Even went so far as to obtain another OceanBlack to modify before I finally found a mint DLC OVM. Decided to proceed with the mod as I had the milsub 60 minute bezel from Steinhart added to the OB purchase and got sword hands from Raffles. I call the result OBM....OceanBlack Military and I wear it often as I like that it has a date.









.......O1B....................OBM (custom)...............OVM


----------



## bobsylvstr

Those are nice, I like the 60 minute bezel. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

Factoring in Aesthetics, Style, Craftsmanship, Dependability, and Warranty, versus Cost, I'd have to say that Steinhart Watches are the very BEST in the industry. 

I make the statement above from experience as I personally own over 30 different Steinhart models. I have been hard pressed to find another company who gives you so much for so little.


----------



## MrDagon007

JSal said:


> Factoring in Aesthetics, Style, Craftsmanship, Dependability, and Warranty, versus Cost, I'd have to say that Steinhart Watches are the very BEST in the industry.
> 
> I make the statement above from experience as I personally own over 30 different Steinhart models. I have been hard pressed to find another company who gives you so much for so little.


Well, there is always Seiko


----------



## JSal

MrDagon007 said:


> Well, there is always Seiko


I'm starting to smell something fishy around here like "Tuna".

Oh so sorry Mr Tom-son...

But Seiko not Swiss made... Seiko come from Asia.

Sayonara my friend...


----------



## Lenix38

I will say I was a bit skeptical when I ordered my first Steinhart a few months ago. I am glad I did my research and researched the ETA movement, cause this watch has been nothing but awesome. 

I have Omega, Tag and this watch is right up there with them. I truly love the styling of the watch (I purchased a Ocean One Ceramic model), some folks complain that the straight lug design of the case is a turn off but for me it hasn't been an issue. The movement runs about 6 seconds fast per day which is pretty good. The bracelet is super comfortable to wear, and appears to be super durable to scuffs as I wear mine around the office, working around the house/cars, and have worn it to the gym. 

My only issue was the case back on mine was not tightened down all the way when I received mine from Gnomon watches. I always check my watches when new to ensure water resistance. Especially since I occasionally swim with my watches and shower with them.

I will definitely be buying another Steinhart this year, just need to decide which one I want next. The Titanium model seems to be calling my name.


----------



## Vlciudoli

Lenix38 said:


> I will say I was a bit skeptical when I ordered my first Steinhart a few months ago. I am glad I did my research and researched the ETA movement, cause this watch has been nothing but awesome.
> 
> I have Omega, Tag and this watch is right up there with them. I truly love the styling of the watch (I purchased a Ocean One Ceramic model), some folks complain that the straight lug design of the case is a turn off but for me it hasn't been an issue. The movement runs about 6 seconds fast per day which is pretty good. The bracelet is super comfortable to wear, and appears to be super durable to scuffs as I wear mine around the office, working around the house/cars, and have worn it to the gym.
> 
> My only issue was the case back on mine was not tightened down all the way when I received mine from Gnomon watches. I always check my watches when new to ensure water resistance. Especially since I occasionally swim with my watches and shower with them.
> 
> I will definitely be buying another Steinhart this year, just need to decide which one I want next. The Titanium model seems to be calling my name.


The back wasn't no tightened down, on a DIVE watch. Serious QC issue.


----------



## yankeexpress

MrDagon007 said:


> Well, there is always Seiko


I am also a Big Seiko fan.....but.....only their affordables and their high end with hibeat movements

The middle if the Seiko lineup has one Yuge issue....there is no affordable Seiko diver with a 28.8k beat per hour movement. They only have the way overpriced models with the 6r15 lowbeat movement.

I like and own many of the under $200 Seiko with the 4r35/36 and 7s26. But Those Seiko with MSRP over $400 powered with a lowbeat 6r15 is highway robbery, IMHO.

Steinhart has made hay in the $400-700 segment with the superior 2824, 2893, and A-10/M200 Soprod that Seiko has ignored and not competed in at all. So have Squale, Oris, Eterna, OWC, NTH and others.


----------



## TJ Boogie

For the price, the cost:quality ratio of Steinharts is amazing. I've owned 4 so far, I'll be receiving my 5th soon. No QC issues, all extremely accurate. Nice finish, great casing, movements, sapphire. No complaints here. I'd highly recommend a Steinhart to anyone interested.


----------



## MrDagon007

yankeexpress said:


> I am also a Big Seiko fan.....but.....only their affordables and their high end with hibeat movements
> 
> The middle if the Seiko lineup has one Yuge issue....there is no affordable Seiko diver with a 28.8k beat per hour movement. They only have the way overpriced models with the 6r15 lowbeat movement.
> 
> I like and own many of the under $200 Seiko with the 4r35/36 and 7s26. But Those Seiko with MSRP over $400 powered with a lowbeat 6r15 is highway robbery, IMHO.
> 
> Steinhart has made hay in the $400-700 segment with the superior 2824, 2893, and A-10/M200 Soprod that Seiko has ignored and not competed in at all. So have Squale, Oris, Eterna, OWC, NTH and others.


Well this shouldn't derail the discussion anout steinhart quality, but even Steinhart has a seriously LOW beat movement with its 18kbph 649x based watches. I love the relaxed slow tick of my Military! And some of the steinhart low beaters are waaaay over $400... clearly bph isn't everything!
I have several eta based and 3 6r15 based watches. Frankly bph is just a number, when properly adjusted I don't really see a performance difference. My Hawkinge is even my most accurate one out of the box. And low beat typically means longer service intervals, and in the case of the 6r15 20% longer power reserve, you can leave it at home during a weekend trip and it will still run when you are back, not so with an eta (except the eta/valjoux variants that swatch keeps for its own brands).
Hence, for me I don't particularly care one way or another, both are awesomely accurate and dependable.

I did agree about steinhart quality. Decent stuff for a decent price. 
But even bigger value could be had at black friday from grey market resellers. Excellently made JeanRichards for $750 (a terrascope gmt, I was tempted...) and below. They were originally priced over $3000 and obviously didn't sell at all despite the quality. A Hamilton pan europe mech chrono for $599. An incredibly finished 70s looking Rado d-star 200 chrono for 799 or 899 (I forgot).That kind of offer.
Since I discovered the joys of the grey market, I bought only a few microbrands anymore.


----------



## JSal

This discussion has gone way off track.

All the original poster intended on doing was to see if there were at least as many or more Steinhart fans than there were people who have posted complaints. 

Let's just see if we can keep it to that. There was no reason for you to even bring up Seiko Tom, but somehow you just can't help yourself. 

You say you like Steinhart but you never pass up a chance to poke a stick at them and or suggest another brand.

If you prefer that other brand may I suggest you hang around that forum and support them instead of hanging around the Steinhart forum taking pot shots. 

By the way... congrats on the birth of your twins.


----------



## Limeybastard

yankeexpress said:


> 6 Steinhart here and no QC issues. No worries IMHO.


Bottom three, trade ? ;-) was thinking perhaps a camel two sheep and rooster lol

Joking aside. Lovely choices.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

John - thanks for the kind words, though I am still in stress about my babies until they get home. It has been rocky so far.

My originally, briefly, and gently teasingly mentioning the S-brand was because someone wrote, in capitals, that Steinhart is the very BEST vs price.

BEST is a strong statement. I personally like context. Hence the example of great grey market deals that may even be BESTER vs price.

But yes, I like their product. Curious about what I think is a new Military variant being teased on FB. I think I will wear mine tomorrow, it has been a while!


----------



## JSal

MrDagon007 said:


> John - thanks for the kind words, though I am still in stress about my babies until they get home. It has been rocky so far.
> 
> My originally, briefly, and gently teasingly mentioning the S-brand was because someone wrote, in capitals, that Steinhart is the very BEST vs price.
> 
> BEST is a strong statement. I personally like context. Hence the example of great grey market deals that may even be BESTER vs price.
> 
> But yes, I like their product. Curious about what I think is a new Military variant being teased on FB. I think I will wear mine tomorrow, it has been a while!


Steinhart is in my opinion the VERY BEST when it comes to all the factors I noted versus Cost.

No other company gives you more in a Fully Swiss Made Mechanical Watch than Steinhart for so little in price. Period end....

On you children, I'm sorry to hear they are not fully developed yet. I assumed that since they are now about 5 weeks old and they were a month early that they would have been all caught up. I'm sure it won't be long before you can take them home and you will feel a lot better.


----------



## sticky

Seiko are good but I don't own a misaligned Steiny PADI. They is good all right otherwise I wouldn't own so many of the wretched things (not as many as some on this thread though)


----------



## xiaogouju

Steinhart owner here to support it! Very good quality 


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

Another vote for Steinhart quality (I own three). I don't know that I would consider them the absolute "best" period, but they are definitely up there in terms of value for dollar. Great range too with something for everyone.


----------



## Burnrub

I've owned about 5 Steinhart watches and never had a problem that required warranty service. The watches are nice for the money. I'd say their finishing is similar to the low-to-mid tier Seikos - albeit with with better bands.


----------



## JSal

O


sefrcoko said:


> Another vote for Steinhart quality (I own three). I don't know that I would consider them the absolute "best" period, but they are definitely up there in terms of value for dollar. Great range too with something for everyone.


I think you misunderstood my statement. I didn't say that Steinhart was the very best watch made. I said they were the very best when Factoring in the features I mentioned vs. Cost.

If you go back and look at my original post (#20 in this thread) I said the following...



JSal said:


> Factoring in Aesthetics, Style, Craftsmanship, Dependability, and Warranty, versus Cost, I'd have to say that Steinhart Watches are the very BEST in the industry.
> 
> I make the statement above from experience as I personally own over 30 different Steinhart models. I have been hard pressed to find another company who gives you so much for so little.


Now that you see the above I believe we both agree.


----------



## anarasanen

JSal, how would you compare the quality and value of H2O and Steinhart watches?


----------



## gdb1960

Another vote for quality here. My favorite microbrand by far.


----------



## JSal

anarasanen said:


> JSal, how would you compare the quality and value of H2O and Steinhart watches?


Like comparing Apples to Oranges. H2O/Helberg start at a much higher price point than Steinhart so it isn't a fair comparison.

Each company has a completely different philosophy when it comes to building and spec'ing out their watches.

Steinhart makes amazing homage and historical pieces, and also some wonderful original designs at very affordable pricing. While their Premium and/or Limited Editions are priced around the entry level starting point of the vast majority of H2O/Helberg models.

H2O/Helberg creates amazing, cutting edge original designs that push the edge of the envelope in the depth of WR, exotic materials and metallurgy, and end user customization.

Both brands offer a tremendous amount of quality and value vs. price, but as you see they are in different categories in style and price point.


----------



## MrDagon007

For a similar price, the big Swiss brands can only compete on quality and finish when going through grey market liquidations.
Today I saw a new vintage looking Tissot with the unitas movement. It is like 50% more expensive than the similarly equipped Steinhart Military which is actually more special feeling.
On the other hand at black friday I bought a manual wind Hamilton field watch (with the handwind variant of the 2824) for $295 from a well known black friday dealer. Now it is more expensive: 
http://www.ashford.com/us/browse/productDetailSingleSku.jsp?productId=H69519133&categoryId=cat470133
That one at the promotion price could compete favourably on quality/price with Steinhart, would be more difficult at list price.


----------



## sefrcoko

JSal said:


> O
> 
> I think you misunderstood my statement. I didn't say that Steinhart was the very best watch made. I said they were the very best when Factoring in the features I mentioned vs. Cost.
> 
> If you go back and look at my original post (#20 in this thread) I said the following...
> 
> Now that you see the above I believe we both agree.


No I understood you perfectly, but I have a slightly different opinion, that's all. I just think there are other brands that can compete in terms of value for dollar and everything else you mentioned, but I agree that Steinhart is excellent and would definitely be a strong contender (and hey maybe the winner after all too). As far as OP goes, Steinhart quality vouched for either way


----------



## JSal

sefrcoko said:


> No I understood you perfectly, but I have a slightly different opinion, that's all. I just think there are other brands that can compete in terms of value for dollar and everything else you mentioned, but I agree that Steinhart is excellent and would definitely be a strong contender (and hey maybe the winner after all too). As far as OP goes, Steinhart quality vouched for either way


I'd sure like to know these other brands because I've searched quite a bit and I cannot find another brand that even comes close.

When comparing I am talking apples to apples, as in must be all Swiss made, and an ETA or equivalent Swiss movement etc etc.


----------



## trf2271

I've owned 3 Steinharts and there is no doubt that they are high quality pieces for the price. My OT500 hogs a lot of my wrist time, but I throw on a Seiko SRP775 a few days a week. I have a Borealis Cascais on preorder that I'm eager to compare to the Steinhart, I've heard they punch above their weight as well.


----------



## MrDagon007

JSal said:


> I'd sure like to know these other brands because I've searched quite a bit and I cannot find another brand that even comes close.
> 
> When comparing I am talking apples to apples, as in must be all Swiss made, and an ETA or equivalent Swiss movement etc etc.


My example above. Hamilton handwind field watch with manual eta inside. Nicely made, $295 on black friday. More than competitive to the new steinhart military. Even now it is competitive at $362 from the same grey market dealer.

Rado d-star chrono, exemplarily finished, $799 at black friday (and even has rado guarantee), hamilton pan europe chrono, $599. Both competive in quality/price.

I realise that these are not the standard list prices and typically for 2-3 year old models, but even so similar deals continue to appear on the grey market.

As long as the swiss overproduce, we can benefit.


----------



## Vadym

I used to mostly buy gray market watchers. I bought my first O1B in August 2016 ,more I wear it more I like it. I think it's a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## JSal

MrDagon007 said:


> My example above. Hamilton handwind field watch with manual eta inside. Nicely made, $295 on black friday. More than competitive to the new steinhart military. Even now it is competitive at $362 from the same grey market dealer.
> 
> Rado d-star chrono, exemplarily finished, $799 at black friday (and even has rado guarantee), hamilton pan europe chrono, $599. Both competive in quality/price.
> 
> I realise that these are not the standard list prices and typically for 2-3 year old models, but even so similar deals continue to appear on the grey market.
> 
> As long as the swiss overproduce, we can benefit.


First, I don't even know how what you gave as examples are even relevant to what I asked sefrcoko for. He has something specific in mind and I was interested in hearing what he found.

Secondly, I didn't ask for it to be broken down to single watches.

I asked what COMPANY on a whole, can even come close to what Steinhart gives you for the price, with EVERY watch in their lineup in an apples to apples comparison.

I was hoping to hear from sefrcoko because I was curious of what companies he may have found and/or was thinking of. I have tried in the past to find another that equals Steinhart by comparison and I've always come up empty handed. So if he's found something I'd be excited to know what he has found.


----------



## MrDagon007

JSal said:


> First, I don't even know how what you gave as examples are even relevant to what I asked sefrcoko for. He has something specific in mind and I was interested in hearing what he found.
> 
> Secondly, I didn't ask for it to be broken down to single watches.
> 
> I asked what COMPANY on a whole, can even come close to what Steinhart gives you for the price, with EVERY watch in their lineup in an apples to apples comparison.
> 
> I was hoping to hear from sefrcoko because I was curious of what companies he may have found and/or was thinking of. I have tried in the past to find another that equals Steinhart by comparison and I've always come up empty handed. So if he's found something I'd be excited to know what he has found.


It is true, my competitive examples were on a single watch level, not on a whole portfolio. I had misunderstood that.
And for the portfolio, Hamilton is competitive in quality/price and equally swiss, however only when bought at grey market prices.

I filter here on men's automatic Hamiltons sorted from lowest price upwards. 
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h..._sortOption=SO_currentPrice&trackUsrOptn=true
Several field/pilot/diver options at steinhart prices and not lesser in quality. Some interesting chronos too.
Several ugly ones as well of course. Steinhart has in my opinion a higher % of attractive designs.


----------



## JSal

MrDagon007 said:


> It is true, my competitive examples were on a single watch level, not on a whole portfolio. I had misunderstood that.
> And for the portfolio, Hamilton is competitive in quality/price and equally swiss, however only when bought at grey market prices.
> 
> I filter here on men's automatic Hamiltons sorted from lowest price upwards.
> Hamilton watches
> Several field/pilot/diver options at steinhart prices and not lesser in quality. Some interesting chronos too.
> Several ugly ones as well of course. Steinhart has in my opinion a higher % of attractive designs.


I don't believe you get it...

I'm asking sefrcoko for what "he" has found...

In my statement I've asked for an "apples to apples" comparison.

You examples do not compare at all and Hamilton does NOT compare.

Even by your own admission that the only way they can compare is if they are purchased through Grey Market sources. Does that sound like a correct comparison?

I think not in many ways and especially when it comes to warranty and personal Warranty service.

Please just let my post stand and let sefrcoko answer when he has a chance.


----------



## drbojangles

Can't wait for some reviews of this one: https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/ocean-one-vintage-chronograph-644.html


----------



## Brizzybrad

I just received my first Steinhart, an OT500, and must say I'm thoroughly impressed by the build quality. Ive bee collecting Rolex for a while and wanted something that I'd be more comfortable to abuse and take diving. 

I have a feeling the Steinhart will be soaking up lots of wrist time.


----------



## sefrcoko

JSal said:


> Factoring in Aesthetics, Style, Craftsmanship, Dependability, and Warranty, versus Cost, I'd have to say that Steinhart Watches are the very BEST in the industry.
> 
> I make the statement above from experience as I personally own over 30 different Steinhart models. I have been hard pressed to find another company who gives you so much for so little.


Ok JSal here goes . Based on your post above here are a few brands I was thinking of... I am sure these will be torn apart here but hey that's half the fun! I know subsequent posts referenced "apples to apples" which is fine, but the original post was looking at all those factors like finish, movement, etc. "versus cost". So I am not limiting myself to watches at $800, or strictly to divers either. Simply looking at what you get for the money. If another watch costs more but comes with a nicer movement, it's in the running.

Ok so methodology covered, on to the brands. Marathon divers are built like rocks and come with tritium, something which sets it apart and provides added value for the added cost. Solid design, movement and finish too. Mine happens to be the quartz model but I have owned the auto gsar and medium-sized versions too.








Going in another direction, Frederique Constant Classic Index is a gorgeous piece with great internals and a beautiful finish, and can be had for about the same price as a typical Steinhart.








Stowa Fliegers are a cut above and cost more than the average Steinhart, but not really that much more considering the heat-blued hands, finish, top movement, handwind options, etc. Again it may cost more but it also (arguably) gives you extra value for that extra dollar.








I am sure others have more experience with different brands and could offer different suggestions from my own (e.g. CW C60, especially with all their online sales, etc.). If we further refine your original statement to a specific max price/range then things might look different, but at the same time if we overly restrict the criteria then it risks becoming meaningless. Focusing instead on what the client gets "versus cost" opens up the door for an interesting discussion though, and is what spurred my original comment. Again, not saying these brands are necessarily better but simply that the final analysis is decidedly less clear to my eyes. Having said that...I currently have two new Steinharts en route to me right now. Can't wait


----------



## Vadym

Magrette is coming out with two new pieces with swiss made movement in it. Their quality and customer service is great. I do own one and i like it. Its a different style then Steinhart. I think its comparable.


----------



## JSal

sefrcoko said:


> Ok JSal here goes . Based on your post above here are a few brands I was thinking of... I am sure these will be torn apart here but hey that's half the fun! I know subsequent posts referenced "apples to apples" which is fine, but the original post was looking at all those factors like finish, movement, etc. "versus cost". So I am not limiting myself to watches at $800, or strictly to divers either. Simply looking at what you get for the money. If another watch costs more but comes with a nicer movement, it's in the running.
> 
> Ok so methodology covered, on to the brands. Marathon divers are built like rocks and come with tritium, something which sets it apart and provides added value for the added cost. Solid design, movement and finish too. Mine happens to be the quartz model but I have owned the auto gsar and medium-sized versions too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going in another direction, Frederique Constant Classic Index is a gorgeous piece with great internals and a beautiful finish, and can be had for about the same price as a typical Steinhart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stowa Fliegers are a cut above and cost more than the average Steinhart, but not really that much more considering the heat-blued hands, finish, top movement, handwind options, etc. Again it may cost more but it also (arguably) gives you extra value for that extra dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure others have more experience with different brands and could offer different suggestions from my own (e.g. CW C60, especially with all their online sales, etc.). If we further refine your original statement to a specific max price/range then things might look different, but at the same time if we overly restrict the criteria then it risks becoming meaningless. Focusing instead on what the client gets "versus cost" opens up the door for an interesting discussion though, and is what spurred my original comment. Again, not saying these brands are necessarily better but simply that the final analysis is decidedly less clear to my eyes. Having said that...I currently have two new Steinharts en route to me right now. Can't wait


Let me start by Thanking you so much for your detailed reply.

After reading your reply and considering the brands which I am familiar with, I have to say that I am still in search of a brand like Steinhart that gives you so much value versus cost.

As you know I'm looking for an apples to apples approach. What I mean by this is that I am looking for a watch company that sells watches from approximately $450 to $1500, comes with an ETA or other Swiss movement, is all Swiss made, have a wide variety of styles (divers, pilots, marine, observers, racing, chronographs, etc), accuracy, reliability,liberal warranty, and other features I believe Steinhart gives you.

I sincerely cannot find another watch company who gives you so much for so little versus what other watch companies give.

I genuinely would love to find another company like that. Not that I want to find another company because I want to avoid Steinhart. I just feel that if there was another company like Steinhart that there would be even more of a variety of watches for people who love and enjoy the Steinhart philosophy of watches.

The quest goes on, but I don't think my search will turn up any results I'm looking for.


----------



## yankeexpress

As a staunch Steinhart fan and owner, I obviously agree they are an excellent value. 

I do take issue with restricting the direct competition to Swiss Made, which I regard as less than honest as I believe many are not actually Swiss, including tag, tissot, certina, omega, hamiton, on and on...


As I own these, I have compared them to my Steinhart:

I do believe the Marathon GSAR has a leg up with its tritium dials and hands. 
And OWC make an awesome 5517 homage.
And discount C.Ward are in the hunt, with a luxurious 2893 GMT. 
And if 40mm is a requirement, Squale 1545 are competitive too.
And Victorinox make an excellent, affordable 7750 chrono.
And Oris Aquis has an unbeatable OEM bracelet with solid quality. 
And Eterna Kontiki has gorgeous dials with competitive quality and GM price. 

Turns out all above are "Swiss Made" except the OWC, which has a Swiss Soprod movement. 

I also think Helson, Armida, Tempest, Zelos and Maratac are competitive. 

The one glaring omission is Seiko, which have no dog in the fight because all its models containing a 6r15 cannot compete on price or smoothness of movement and Seiko refuses to make a decent affordable 28.8k watch.


----------



## JSal

Thanks for your wonderful and detailed response. For what I'm looking for, none of those fit the bill.

All are good choices but I can make a case as to why each one is not a direct comparison in my opinion and parameters.

In reference to your Swiss made comment, I am willing to accept a company that calls themselves Swiss Made by the law of percentage because it allows for a wider selection. But I prefer it to be genuinely Swiss made. 

I'm just looking for a company that is basically like Steinhart with another name and offer some variation and innovation in models. 

The companies you mention above either don't offer the same variety of styles and/or types of watches or they are over priced, or some other point that excludes them from my search. 

Please realize this is more about something I'm particularly searching for. 
I personally find Steinhart in a category by themselves as I am unable to find any other company that can match all the categories. 
Sure I can find a company that builds say a Submariner homage that matches very close. Or maybe a company that makes a B-Uhr homage that does the same. 

But I cannot find a company that makes both and many others as Steinhart does and offers all the other factors that Steinhart does. 

So my search goes on, but I think if it were currently out there it would be known already and quite popular.


----------



## Vadym

How about Christopher Ward?


----------



## JSal

Vadym said:


> How about Christopher Ward?


Funny you mention them because I was contemplating mentioning them in my last post.

They are about the closest match I can come up with.


----------



## Burnrub

Oris seems to fit your parameters. Swiss made, lots of different styles and attractive prices. The following can all be had for under $1K, starting at about $599 on sale.


----------



## JSal

Burnrub said:


> Oris seems to fit your parameters. Swiss made, lots of different styles and attractive prices. The following can all be had for under $1K, starting at about $599 on sale.
> 
> View attachment 10514946


I love Oris, and I own one too. I own many of the models mentioned in this thread.

But I don't feel Oris meets my parameters. The starting price point is too high and even on sale it's higher than Steinhart's entry level.

Great watches all the same and I would recommend them to anyone.

I've been close to picking up a gently used Oris Aquis a few times but haven't been lucky yet. I will own one some day. 
I Currently own the Oris BC4 "Der Meisterflieger". It is a very unique looking piece and with its Regulateur movement it is not always a fit for everyone's taste. 
But I personally love it.


----------



## Burnrub

Fair enough... Steinhart does have some GREAT entry prices on their divers and pilot watches.


----------



## nemorior

JSal said:


> In reference to your Swiss made comment, I am willing to accept a company that calls themselves Swiss Made by the law of percentage because it allows for a wider selection. But I prefer it to be genuinely Swiss made.
> 
> I'm just looking for a company that is basically like Steinhart with another name and offer some variation and innovation in models.
> 
> The companies you mention above either don't offer the same variety of styles and/or types of watches or they are over priced, or some other point that excludes them from my search.
> 
> Please realize this is more about something I'm particularly searching for.
> I personally find Steinhart in a category by themselves as I am unable to find any other company that can match all the categories.
> Sure I can find a company that builds say a Submariner homage that matches very close. Or maybe a company that makes a B-Uhr homage that does the same.
> 
> But I cannot find a company that makes both and many others as Steinhart does and offers all the other factors that Steinhart does.
> 
> So my search goes on, but I think if it were currently out there it would be known already and quite popular.


Have a look at "Kemmner" on eBay. He's a German watchmaker who solely sells through his eBay account. While I realize it's not "Swiss made" as such he almost only uses ETA movements and sells at a price point similar to Steinhart. Depending on when you look he might have more or fewer watches for sale, so it's recommendable to check his eBay account regularly. He does sell quite a variety: divers (titanium and SS), Fliegers, etc.

Also have a look at NTH, from Janis Trading Company. Again, not Swiss made but comparable prices, very high quality and the new Tropics (currently on preorder) have a Swiss movement. Plus if you don't want a Rolex homage, NTH can give you the snowflake design 

Now I realize they both don't qualify for all your criteria (I don't think any company besides Steinhart dies at the moment), but they might still be with a look for good quality time pieces, with Swiss movements at a price similar to Steinhart.

That said, I love my Steinhart OT500 and will probably either add a Flieger or the O1 Bronze to my collection when I have the funds available


----------



## Jack19

I've owned both an Ocean One Black Ceramic and an Ocean One GMT Pepsi for about two months. Overall, I am pleased with both. However, that is not to say there are not issues. 

The movement of the O1Bc (which, I'm wearing as I type) is EXTREMELY difficult/gritty to hand wind. My solution, to date, no, or very little, hand winding. 

The O1GMTP is, mechanically, perfect. The issue, with my example, was the bracelet. It repeatedly opened while being worn. It's been replaced with a Strapcode Super Jubilee.

Comes down to quality control.

Is it worth my shipping them back to Germany for service? No; but, I'll have my watchmaker take a look when I'm home next; which will be months from now. 

The big question, would I buy another Steinhart? Probably not.


----------



## Vadym

I think Steinhart covers shipping when it's under warranty. Bracelet is most of the time DIY fix that take less than a minute. Crown on my O1B is kind of stiff to wind as well, but I normally don't hand wind any way, just a few turns to start it.


----------



## Minorcollector

Is there another <$500 sub homage that matches Steinhart specs and quality? I've been shopping around and I can't find any.


----------



## MaDTempo

I have the Nav-b Uhr 44mm Bronze with a handwinding Unitas 6497-1. Never had problems wwith the movement or case in 18 mos of ownership. Just wish they had made one with the bronze case, premium mov't and sandwich dial. Alas it was either bronze with printed or SS with sandwich and premium movement. Wanted the bronze more. The strap is a thick but supple well made genuine leather that is very comfortable.


----------



## Vadym

Minorcollector said:


> Is there another <$500 sub homage that matches Steinhart specs and quality? I've been shopping around and I can't find any.


Christopher Ward. Right now they have 30% off on their trident series.


----------



## Jack19

Minorcollector said:


> Is there another <$500 sub homage that matches Steinhart specs and quality? I've been shopping around and I can't find any.


SKX007.

Never an issue.


----------



## Jack19

x


----------



## MrDagon007

I have been quite impressed by the fact that C. Ward have designed (or co-designed?) their own movement with long power reserve. Of course that one comes at a price. Oris have an impressive movement as well since a few years.
This doesn't imply quality necessarily, though it is a big step towards the next level in brand perception.
I would be curious to compare a Trident to an O1 or O2, but I have never seen one.


----------



## yankeexpress

Jack19 said:


> SKX007.
> 
> Never an issue.


Many issues:

The SKX have a wonky, ugly, odd case shape around the crown. 
They have a movement that does not hack or handwind. 
The sweep second hand has the lume lollipop on the wrong end.
Quality control is spotty, many have misaligned chapter rings.
And many other have misaligned bezel inserts. 
And many other have both misalignment issues.
Horrendous OEM bracelet is a rattly, stretchy, hairpulling disaster.
The Hardlex crystals are no more scratch resistant than a mineral crystal. 
The price of the SKX line are inflated compared to the grey market prices of Seiko SRP line, which have a better movement now that does hack and handwind.


----------



## MrDagon007

yankeexpress said:


> Many issues:
> 
> The SKX have a wonky, ugly, odd case shape around the crown.
> They have a movement that does not hack or handwind.
> The sweep second hand has the lume lollipop on the wrong end.
> Quality control is spotty, many have misaligned chapter rings.
> And many other have misaligned bezel inserts.
> And many other have both misalignment issues.
> Horrendous OEM bracelet is a rattly, stretchy, hairpulling disaster.
> The Hardlex crystals are no more scratch resistant than a mineral crystal.
> The price of the SKX line are inflated compared to the grey market prices of Seiko SRP line, which have a better movement now that does hack and handwind.


I agree. While I like several Seikos, I don't think the SKX compares to an O1. It is in all aspects cheaper.
A much more sensible comparison would be the more upmarket Sumo, which costs approx. the same as an O1.


----------



## Minorcollector

MrDagon007 said:


> I agree. While I like several Seikos, I don't think the SKX compares to an O1. It is in all aspects cheaper.
> A much more sensible comparison would be the more upmarket Sumo, which costs approx. the same as an O1.


I don't know if I could pay that much for a Seiko when there are so many other quality options. Seiko pretty much owns the under $300 market and make the best watches in that range...but once you start getting into the $400+ range, Seiko is not an option for me. To me it's like buying a top of the line Honda or Toyota when I could have had a nice BMW or Mercedes (and I did buy a nice 2013 328i yesterday with a full year left on the OEM warranty). I am sure the high end Seikos are fantastic...I'm just looking for something a little more exotic if I'm going to pay a lot more.


----------



## MrDagon007

Minorcollector said:


> I don't know if I could pay that much for a Seiko when there are so many other quality options. Seiko pretty much owns the under $300 market and make the best watches in that range...but once you start getting into the $400+ range, Seiko is not an option for me. To me it's like buying a top of the line Honda or Toyota when I could have had a nice BMW or Mercedes (and I did buy a nice 2013 328i yesterday with a full year left on the OEM warranty). I am sure the high end Seikos are fantastic...I'm just looking for something a little more exotic if I'm going to pay a lot more.


I have too many watches from too many brands from several countries. I don't mind selecting on intrinsic quality - though admitting I drive a
merc. Anyway, I like many quality watches, and I do have tremendous respect for the japanese attitude to quality. I now live in Hong Kong, and if I have to buy most anything for the house, I try to buy japanese. It will not disappoint. Sumo is very cool, my O1VGMT as well. And, not or!


----------



## Blackdog

MrDagon007 said:


> I agree. While I like several Seikos, I don't think the SKX compares to an O1. It is in all aspects cheaper.
> A much more sensible comparison would be the more upmarket Sumo, which costs approx. the same as an O1.


The Sumo would be a better comparison, though I think that the Steinhart quality is still better.

I have a Sumo and I am not so impressed by the quality. The finishing and detailing seems better on the Steinhart and the ETA movement is superior to the 6R15 in my opinion (and not talking about beat rate here, but accuracy, reliability and stability once regulated).


----------



## twintop

I agree with Blackdog, I own a Blumo and an Ocean Vintage and Vintage Red and I have to say the Steinharts are better finished and have a superior movement.
I do love the Blumo, because of it's flowing case lines and polished and brushed surfaces. That said, the polishing and brushing could be done better/more accurate.
Also, the crystal on the Sumo is Seiko's own Hardlex, which is IMHO inferior to the sapphire crystals Steinhart uses.


----------



## JSal

Jack19 said:


> I've owned both an Ocean One Black Ceramic and an Ocean One GMT Pepsi for about two months. Overall, I am pleased with both. However, that is not to say there are not issues.
> 
> *The movement of the O1Bc (which, I'm wearing as I type) is EXTREMELY difficult/gritty to hand wind. My solution, to date, no, or very little, hand winding.
> *
> The O1GMTP is, mechanically, perfect. The issue, with my example, was the bracelet. It repeatedly opened while being worn. It's been replaced with a Strapcode Super Jubilee.
> 
> Comes down to quality control.
> 
> Is it worth my shipping them back to Germany for service? No; but, I'll have my watchmaker take a look when I'm home next; which will be months from now.
> 
> The big question, would I buy another Steinhart? Probably not.


It's a known issue with the ETA 2824-2. The movement does not like to be hand wound every day especially if it is fully hand wound.

So the problem was more than likely brought on by your fully winding the movement every day you wear it. The movement is supposed to wound the way you are currently doing as you mentioned as your solution. 
If it is fully stopped give it several turn to start the movement and then wearing and let it auto wind. Or the best way is to pick the watch up and shake it till it starts moving or continue to shake it if you prefer to add more reserve power before you wear it.

Even if this were a real issue, the movement is not made by Steinhart and it is used by the vast majority of watch companies so you will find this happening to many other companies.

Already mentioned by another member, the issue with the clasp on the bracelet of your GMT, is a simple two minute fix and if you are not handy then you can contact Steinhart and they will send you a new bracelet.

Also mentioned by the other member is... if you ever have to have either of your Steinhart Watches repaired they will have you ship the watch back via there fedex account at no cost to you.

So I would say that you actually have very little to no issues with your Steinhart Watches and in my opinion you would only be doing yourself an injustice by never considering Steinhart when thinking about purchasing a new watch.

My posts sometimes come off a little harsh. It's not my intention and I in no way mean anything I wrote in an offensive way. It was merely written to correct and inform you and others who think these are QC issues on Steinhart's part.

I own over 30 Steinhart Watches and I have had little to no issues at all. 
Any of the one or two small issues I did have were taken care by Steinhart in a swift and professional manner.

I hope that this sheds a new light on Steinhart for you and your future watch purchases. Best wishes to you.


----------



## MrDagon007

Agree with John on winding. Just give a few gentle turns until the seconds start ticking, or shake a bit. Then let the movement do its work. I would give this advice for automatics in general. I am not sure which if any automatic movements are designed to be equally happily handwound.


----------



## Vlciudoli

JSal said:


> It's a known issue with the ETA 2824-2. The movement does not like to be hand wound every day especially if it is fully hand wound.
> 
> So the problem was more than likely brought on by your fully winding the movement every day you wear it. The movement is supposed to wound the way you are currently doing as you mentioned as your solution.
> If it is fully stopped give it several turn to start the movement and then wearing and let it auto wind. Or the best way is to pick the watch up and shake it till it starts moving or continue to shake it if you prefer to add more reserve power before you wear it.
> 
> Even if this were a real issue, the movement is not made by Steinhart and it is used by the vast majority of watch companies so you will find this happening to many other companies.
> 
> Already mentioned by another member, the issue with the clasp on the bracelet of your GMT, is a simple two minute fix and if you are not handy then you can contact Steinhart and they will send you a new bracelet.
> 
> Also mentioned by the other member is... if you ever have to have either of your Steinhart Watches repaired they will have you ship the watch back via there fedex account at no cost to you.
> 
> So I would say that you actually have very little to no issues with your Steinhart Watches and in my opinion you would only be doing yourself an injustice by never considering Steinhart when thinking about purchasing a new watch.
> 
> My posts sometimes come off a little harsh. It's not my intention and I in no way mean anything I wrote in an offensive way. It was merely written to correct and inform you and others who think these are QC issues on Steinhart's part.
> 
> I own over 30 Steinhart Watches and I have had little to no issues at all.
> Any of the one or two small issues I did have were taken care by Steinhart in a swift and professional manner.
> 
> I hope that this sheds a new light on Steinhart for you and your future watch purchases. Best wishes to you.


I find your comment arrogant.

My Ocean 1 DLC had a ridiculously stiff, tight and gritty winding feel, from new, and was nothing to do with being over wound.

Steinhart has a QC issue. And the sooner this is accepted, and not denied by fanboys, the better.

FWIW, I like them , and wish they filled me with confidence as I'd like to buy more!


----------



## MrDagon007

Vlciudoli said:


> I find your comment arrogant.
> 
> My Ocean 1 DLC had a ridiculously stiff, tight and gritty winding feel, from new, and was nothing to do with being over wound.
> 
> Steinhart has a QC issue. And the sooner this is accepted, and not denied by fanboys, the better.
> 
> FWIW, I like them , and wish they filled me with confidence as I'd like to buy more!


The 2824 has a more gritty winding feel than a buttery smooth A10 ("am I winding it?") or also quite smooth 6R15.
However it should not be ridiculously stiff and tight. That seems indeed to be a QC issue.
I assume you have experience with other 2824 watches, as point of reference?


----------



## Vlciudoli

Yes, I do. And many other autos, none of which were like this!


----------



## iBlake

Okay so I got my watch. It looks great. In 3 days I gained 14 seconds which means about 5s/d which is amazing. The only "problem" is that it feels like something is off with the hand wing and honestly I don't really care I simply shake the watch to get it running. I might send it back in the future but not right now. Waiting for a green perlon strap and a leather strap I order, and the watch is going to look sick.


----------



## mamutarka

Almost everyone is complaining about handwinding, I would start to assume that it's normal to have stiff handwinding  my Ocean 1 is coming tomorrow, I'm courious how mine will behave

I wonder, how to test power reserve? I see people say ''Mine has 38 hours''

How to test that? I can put it on table but can't exactly know when it'll stop


----------



## iBlake

mamutarka said:


> Almost everyone is complaining about handwinding, I would start to assume that it's normal to have stiff handwinding  my Ocean 1 is coming tomorrow, I'm courious how mine will behave
> 
> I wonder, how to test power reserve? I see people say ''Mine has 38 hours''
> 
> How to test that? I can put it on table but can't exactly know when it'll stop


honsetly i don't really care about power reserve i mean as long as it lasts more than 24 hours i am happy but that my opinion. I think that the stiff handwinding is problem within the movement and not theirs but I dont know.


----------



## bobsylvstr

I have an ocean 1, and where it pretty much all the time, so I never have to hand wind it. When I got it, it wasn't running, and I shook it a few times and it's been fine ever since. It runs well, and seems to gain maybe 2 or 3 seconds a day, which is great from what I've read. If there is a problem, it's the lume. It's bright at first, but doesn't last all night or even close. Maybe I expect too much, I've been wearing tritium watches for years
What can I reasonably expect from the lume?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## kelt

mamutarka said:


> Almost everyone is complaining about handwinding, I would start to assume that it's normal to have stiff handwinding  my Ocean 1 is coming tomorrow, I'm courious how mine will behave
> 
> I wonder, how to test power reserve? I see people say ''Mine has 38 hours''
> 
> How to test that? I can put it on table but can't exactly know when it'll stop


To test the power reserve of an ETA 2824-2, fully hand wind the watch, it takes 22 full turns of the crown when stopped, set the time to 0hrs and let the watch rest. Check the watch every 12hrs, the power reserve is the addition of the x 12hrs checks+ the time on the dial when it stopped.

It should run between 38 and 42hrs.


----------



## kelt

double tap!


----------



## yankeexpress

mamutarka said:


> Almost everyone is complaining about handwinding, I would start to assume that it's normal to have stiff handwinding  my Ocean 1 is coming tomorrow, I'm courious how mine will behave
> 
> I wonder, how to test power reserve? I see people say ''Mine has 38 hours''
> 
> How to test that? I can put it on table but can't exactly know when it'll stop


Huh? It is a watch, which is a mechanism that measures time. When it stops, it has measured the time since it was wound.

Write the start time when it was wound on a piece of paper and subtract that from the time on the dial you see the next time it is not running.


----------



## MrDagon007

bobsylvstr said:


> If there is a problem, it's the lume. It's bright at first, but doesn't last all night or even close. Maybe I expect too much, I've been wearing tritium watches for years
> What can I reasonably expect from the lume?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Among the 6 Steinharts I bought so far, the multilayer lume printing of the premium flieger with soprod lasts longest. It is not the brightest, but can last through the night.

The O1 lume isn t that impressive. It is better on the OVGMT however. You cannot beat a seiko sumo or monster for strong lasting lume in this price range. But for many people the O1 lume might suffice.


----------



## mamutarka

kelt said:


> To test the power reserve of an ETA 2824-2, fully hand wind the watch, it takes 22 full turns of the crown when stopped, set the time to 0hrs and let the watch rest. Check the watch every 12hrs, the power reserve is the addition of the x 12hrs checks+ the time on the dial when it stopped.
> 
> It should run between 38 and 42hrs.


hah I feel so stupid now, didn't think of it that way, thanks


----------



## mamutarka

I received my Ocean 1 today, don't know what to say about handwinding, if I hand wind it clockwise, it is little bit stiff, if I hand wind it counterclockwise it is normal, no resistance at all

is that okay?


----------



## yankeexpress

mamutarka said:


> I received my Ocean 1 today, don't know what to say about handwinding, if I hand wind it clockwise, it is little bit stiff, if I hand wind it counterclockwise it is normal, no resistance at all
> 
> is that okay?


Yes. Crown is a ratchet, only actually winds the movement in the one direction with the resistance. Just free wheeling in the other direction. Be gentle with it and only wind enough to get the sweep hand moving. Then set the time and wear the watch on the wrist to wind it further.

Don't quickset the date (position one pulling out the crown) between 8pm and 3am as the movements date change mechanism is engaged then.


----------



## mamutarka

So you are saying I should hand wind it clockwise (with little resistance), and when second hand starts moving I should stop hand winding and let my daily activity runs the watch


----------



## sefrcoko

mamutarka said:


> I received my Ocean 1 today, don't know what to say about handwinding, if I hand wind it clockwise, it is little bit stiff, if I hand wind it counterclockwise it is normal, no resistance at all
> 
> is that okay?


Yes that sounds right to me. Counterclockwise does nothing, but clockwise winds the watch and should feel a little gritty with this movement.


----------



## mamutarka

Thanks, I wonder one more thing

Is this part of the bracelet resizeable?


----------



## 5661nicholas

mamutarka said:


> Thanks, I wonder one more thing
> 
> Is this part of the bracelet resizeable?
> 
> View attachment 10616042


Yes, you can use those holes to micro adjust the bracelet with the spring bar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Gots a handful of Steinies right now...love them all.

Got one direct from Steinhart, several from Gnomon and one from the Bay.......all are excellent quality, clean and running fine.

To date, no issues with any of my Steinie family!


----------



## georgegervin44

Timely thread. Bought a new 'Coke' from them a little over 2 years ago and it has performed admirably, despite being replaced by nicer watches about 6 months after I received it. I was impressed enough that I bought the Vintage GMT for my Dad as a Father's Day gift and he loves it. I do think I will be parting with it soon in pursuit of another piece, but no complaints here.


----------



## Maddog1970

Well, flash forward 7 months and I am now Steinie-less, having flipped them all in pursuit of others.....still like the brand and will it count out owning more on the future...

great intro into German watches


----------



## lvt

Maddog1970 said:


> Well, flash forward 7 months and I am now Steinie-less, having flipped them all in pursuit of others.....still like the brand and will it count out owning more on the future...
> 
> great intro into German watches


So you flipped the whole box ?

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Maddog1970 said:


> Well, flash forward 7 months and I am now Steinie-less, having flipped them all in pursuit of others.....still like the brand and will it count out owning more on the future...
> 
> great intro into German watches


Any regrets? My O1V is on the way out and I'm considering selling the OVM1 too, even though I really like it and wear it nearly every day, to pave way for something with a Greek symbol on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

ProjectQuattro said:


> Any regrets? My O1V is on the way out and I'm considering selling the OVM1 too, even though I really like it and wear it nearly every day, to pave way for something with a Greek symbol on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An Alpha


----------



## ProjectQuattro

MrDagon007 said:


> An Alpha


Lol. Shooting for the opposite of that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

lvt said:


> So you flipped the whole box ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


Yup, all gone!


----------



## Maddog1970

ProjectQuattro said:


> Any regrets? My O1V is on the way out and I'm considering selling the OVM1 too, even though I really like it and wear it nearly every day, to pave way for something with a Greek symbol on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


probably the Mil47......


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Maddog1970 said:


> probably the Mil47......


Hmm I was kind of hoping to hear a flat "no." Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

I have owned the OVM1.0 for some time and think their quality and design is top-notch when compared to the price. Steinhart tends to get a bad rap with owners of higher end watches, but is also subject to borderline saintliness from collectors of lower end divers. For a sub-$1k dive watch with a Swiss movement, it is a hard one to beat. I am even thinking of picking up a OOV as well.


----------



## smille76

MrDagon007 said:


> An Alpha


Or maybe this one?









Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

